# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Upload ảnh miễn phí

## crawlers1214

Upload hình ảnh miễn phí
http://agigforimages.com/index.php



Website aGigForImages cung cấp cho bạn dung lượng lưu trữ là 1GB, băng thông mỗi tháng là 2,5GB, số lượng hình upload không giới hạn, hỗ trợ thay đổi tên, độ phân giải hình trực tuyến, hỗ trợ thumbnail hình ảnh, định dạng ảnh JPEG, GIF, PNJ, dung lượng tập tin cho phép tải lên là 4.096KB; các bước đăng ký cũng rất đơn giản. Với những đặc điểm này, bạn có thể dễ dàng tạo ra một web album để chia sẻ hình ảnh của mình với bạn bè, người thân.

----------


## huycon009

các bạn upload ảnh thoải mái nhé.

----------


## sonanh3082

*Tham khảo thêm*

*Website upload ảnh miễn phí, up ảnh miễn phí, up hình miễn phí, upload pic free, free upload images, upload ảnh nhanh.*

Nhiều khi bạn muốn *Up ảnh lên mạng* để chia sẻ với bạn bè hoặc để post bài trong diễn đàn , nhưng không biết phải làm thế nào khi nhưng đại gia cho phép *upload ảnh miễn phí* như photobucket, flick, imageshack... ngày càng chậm chạp hay phải đăng ký thành viên hoặc chỉ có thể up từng file lên... như thế thì thật mất thời gian .
Hôm nay mình sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn cách *Up hình ảnh lên web* một cách đơn giản, có thể* upload hàng loạt ảnh* với tốc độ cực nhanh và ảnh được lưu trữ trên google với dung lượng tối đa là 10 mb cho 1 ảnh (có lẽ không còn gì để bạn phải lăn tăn về sự ổn định của bác google), thông qua 1 trang web của Việt Nam .

*http://upload.aloxovn.com*

*Bước 1 :* Đầu tiên , truy cập vào trang web http://upload.aloxovn.com
Bạn sẽ thấy giao diện như sau (giao diện rất đơn giản đảm bảo loading nhanh) : 



*Bước 2 :* Nhấn vào nút Browse

Tìm đến ảnh mà bạn muốn Up lên mạng rồi nhấn Open , trong ví dụ này mình chọn ảnh bikini của Ngọc Trinh cho nó máu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] :



Nếu muốn Up nhiều hình cùng lúc thì chỉ việc giữ phím ctrl + đặt chuột vào các anh cần up để chọn (hoặc sellect all tất cả ảnh trong thư mục), upload nhòe luôn nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG], ảnh sẽ tự động được up dần lên.

*Bước 3 :* Hoàn thành, trang up ảnh sẽ cung cấp cho các bạn rất nhiều Link ( đường dẫn ), mặc định là dạng bbcode chèn trực tiếp vào forum (chỉ việc copy và paste vào forum) :



Ngoài ra *trang upload ảnh* của aloxovn.com còn có chức năng load ảnh từ các website khác về trực tiếp mà các bạn ko cần phải tải về máy giúp tiết kiệm được thời gian rất nhiều.
Để load ảnh từ website khác về bạn click vào tùy chọn webiste khác, sau đó paste link ảnh vào ô dưới (mỗi link 1 dòng) sau đó click vào Transfer là OK.



Chúc các bạn thành công !

----------


## thichduthu

*Up ảnh số - Up ảnh miễn phí, up ảnh nhanh không cần đăng ký, trang up ảnh mới dành cho tất cả mọi người mọi người.*
*HƯỚNG DẪN UP ẢNH VỚI UP ẢNH SỐ:*

*1.* Vào website: http://upanh.ehay.info hoặc http://upanhso.tk 

Bạn sẽ thấy giao diện như sau :


​*2.* Nhấn vào nút *Browse*:

Tìm đến ảnh mà bạn muốn up lên mạng rồi nhấn *Open* , trong ví dụ này mình chọn 2 ảnh là xinh cool 1, xinh cool 2


​Nếu muốn Up nhiều hình cùng lúc thì chỉ việc giữ phím ctrl + đặt chuột vào các ảnh cần up để chọn (hoặc sellect all tất cả ảnh trong thư mục), , ảnh sẽ tự động được up lên liên tục.

*3.* Chờ ảnh up lên và hoàn tất

Sau khi chọn up ảnh, bạn chờ vài giây để ảnh up lên mạng nhé 


​Hoàn thành, trang up ảnh sẽ cung cấp cho các bạn rất nhiều Link ( đường dẫn ảnh ), mặc định là dạng bbcode chèn trực tiếp vào forum (chỉ việc copy và paste vào forum) :


​
*4.* Ngoài ra Up ảnh số còn có chức năng load ảnh từ các website khác về trực tiếp mà các bạn ko cần phải tải về máy giúp tiết kiệm được thời gian rất nhiều.

Để load ảnh từ website khác về bạn click vào tùy chọn *URL*, sau đó paste link ảnh vào ô dưới (mỗi link 1 dòng) sau đó click vào Transfer là OK.


​
Chúc các bạn thành công !

Website upload ảnh miễn phí, up ảnh miễn phí, up hình miễn phí, upload pic free, free upload images, upload ảnh nhanh.




_Nguồn từ up ảnh số_
​

----------

